# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Right mouse click doesn't work

## Shopper

I have the strangest problem...  somehow, right clicking a cell doesn't
bring up a menu anymore.  It happens only when I'm in Excel only... it still
works even if I bring up macro editor within Excel... it only doesn't work
when I'm in Excel.  I've tried Options and Customize... nothing there seems
to work...
HELP!!!

----------


## JulieD

Hi

is it in every excel workbook or only one ... as code can be written against
the Worksheet_BeforeRightClick event ... but unless this code has somehow
gotten into your default template (book.xlt) i can't see how it would affect
all sheets and workbooks.

maybe something worth investigating - to see if it is the culprit, open a
workbook, press ALT & F11 to get into the VBE window, in the project
explorer (LHS of screen - or choose view / project explorer) double click on
where it says SHEET1 under your workbook and see if there's any code in
there for the Worksheet_BeforeRightClick event

Cheers
JulieD


"Shopper" <goshopping@rogers.com> wrote in message
news:CLOdnczkNfzjoN_fRVn-hg@rogers.com...
>I have the strangest problem...  somehow, right clicking a cell doesn't
> bring up a menu anymore.  It happens only when I'm in Excel only... it
> still
> works even if I bring up macro editor within Excel... it only doesn't work
> when I'm in Excel.  I've tried Options and Customize... nothing there
> seems
> to work...
> HELP!!!
>
>

----------


## dominicb

Good morning Shopper

I too have had this problem on XL2000 running with WinXP Pro.  Strangley enough the right click would work in Word, Powerpoint, other non Office programs and the Windows desktop.  It turned out to be a corrupt file in my profile.  As it was a work machine, IT managed to find a brand new machine and copy a blank profile over my corrupted dodgy one.  If your is a home installation the only solution might be to reinstall?

HTH

DominicB

----------


## Dave Peterson

Try this:
Open excel
hit alt-f11 to get to the VBE
hit ctrl-g to see the immediate window

Type this and hit enter:
application.CommandBars("Cell").Reset
then the same with this line:
application.CommandBars("cell").Enabled = True

Hit alt-f11 to get back to excel and test it out.

Shopper wrote:
>
> I have the strangest problem...  somehow, right clicking a cell doesn't
> bring up a menu anymore.  It happens only when I'm in Excel only... it still
> works even if I bring up macro editor within Excel... it only doesn't work
> when I'm in Excel.  I've tried Options and Customize... nothing there seems
> to work...
> HELP!!!

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Shopper

GREAT!!!  It worked.  Thanks a lot!


"Dave Peterson" <ec35720@netscapeXSPAM.com> wrote in message
news:4242B373.DF76008D@netscapeXSPAM.com...
> Try this:
> Open excel
> hit alt-f11 to get to the VBE
> hit ctrl-g to see the immediate window
>
> Type this and hit enter:
> application.CommandBars("Cell").Reset
> then the same with this line:
> application.CommandBars("cell").Enabled = True
>
> Hit alt-f11 to get back to excel and test it out.
>
> Shopper wrote:
> >
> > I have the strangest problem...  somehow, right clicking a cell doesn't
> > bring up a menu anymore.  It happens only when I'm in Excel only... it
still
> > works even if I bring up macro editor within Excel... it only doesn't
work
> > when I'm in Excel.  I've tried Options and Customize... nothing there
seems
> > to work...
> > HELP!!!
>
> --
>
> Dave Peterson

----------


## CHESSGM

thaks it works

----------


## VimyRidge

I've tried the code you suggested (application.CommandBars...) but am still having issues.  The weird thing is that in the same excel file I can right click in several of the worksheets but I can't in others.  Any ideas why that might be?

----------


## franko2333

Thanks for your suggestions and I solved the problem, Thank you
FRANKO

----------


## ImranBhatti

> Try this:
> Open excel
> hit alt-f11 to get to the VBE
> hit ctrl-g to see the immediate window
> 
> Type this and hit enter:
> application.CommandBars("Cell").Reset
> then the same with this line:
> application.CommandBars("cell").Enabled = True
> ...



After more than 12 years. It also helped me. thanks Dave wherever are you.

----------


## srpinaz

In case the VBA fix doesn't work for you, as it didn't for me, do the following: Go to the xlb file and rename it.  This file is located usually in the following location: C:\Users\Your User Account\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Excel

----------


## boon-yao.tek

i spent hours trying to fix it, and i found out the culprit....

one of the cell that i'm trying to copy and paste, contain certain text that refer to another cell info. 
for example, one of the cell's text has information such like "CP220031"---- This will cause Excel to think that you are trying to refer to cell CP220031... What you may need to do is to add spacing between CP and the numbering...

----------


## Dawnyg

Thank you Dave. 

It worked like a charm. 
Struggled a lot to find the correct and clear answer

----------

